
Netris – Multiplayer Tetris clone playable over SSH - tslocum
https://gitlab.com/tslocum/netris
======
rasengan
This reminds me of TetriNET [1]. This looks amazing, and I'm definitely going
to give it a go. Thanks for sharing!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TetriNET](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TetriNET)

